# Baby pigeon without a dad



## Harmern (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi all
I'm new to this forum but have joined for some advice.
For a few months now we've had a family of pigeons living on our balcony. We have a baby which is around three weeks old now and mum and dad, they started off with a failed nest for the first few weeks and then returned shortly after abandoning the dud eggs to build a second nest and successfully hatched the little one that's now living in the corner.
A few days ago we had to call the RSPCA and they had to take the father away because he'd broken his wing...he had come back to the balcony and was sat in the corner all night and when I went out he couldn't fly, turned out he had a very swollen wing and would have been stuck on the balcony so he was taken off to their wildlife centre leaving just mum to look after the baby.
I haven't seen her all day today, and I think the last time she returned to feed the baby was late morning yesterday or possibly even the day before. 
Weirdly we have had a new pigeon which has been visiting the balcony since yesterday, it's quite large and I can tell its not mum because of the markings, it came down and walked up to the baby just now, and of course baby thought it was going to get fed and it looked like the pigeon attacked it! It flew off again pretty quickly and the baby seems fine but I just wondered whether I should be concerned about the little un and whether it's possible that mum has abandoned it? It's quite far along and probably will be due to fledge soon, but will it survive without both parents? I have attached a recent photo to show its age...as you can see it's quite big and has most of its feathers, it still has some of its yellow fluff.
Any advice would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## Harmern (Jun 4, 2017)

Panic over! Since posting mum has returned to feed the little un. But if someone could advise about how the baby will fare without its dad that would be appreciated, also if anyone knows whether this new pigeon is a threat


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

The baby may maje it but obviously is at a disadvantage. Please if you see another injured bird dont just call the RSPCA. There is a Facebook pigeon group who might be able to help save an injured bird rather than letting it be likely euthanized by the RSPCA. But thank you fir caring about the pigeons. If the little guy doesnt seem to be growing or anything happens to mom there are ways to feed him. Usually there are two babies. Is tyere any sign of a second one?


----------



## Harmern (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi
Thanks for your reply, it didn't sound to me that the rspca would have put the pigeon down, and it didn't cross my mind to search facebook first we thought we were doing the right thing after checking the rspb website...it was upsetting enough having it taken away from its family injured, I'd rather not think about that.
There was a second baby but it died shortly after it hatched after falling out the side of the nest into a little gap under the wall, we weren't able to interfere to try and put it back in the nest because of the awkward position so sadly it died.
Mum has since returned to feed the baby, so we will keep an eye on it and if it appears to be in trouble we'll find someone who can help, now that mum has finally returned I'm hopeful that it'll be OK,


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Please keep us posted. Am very glad mom is feeding him. Thank you very much for caring about them!


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

So sorry for what happened to his Dad. But I think his mom is doing a good job. He looks well fed. She's gotta raise him single handedly now. She's gotta find food for him and herself too so makes sense if she stays out looking for it. Maybe you could help her out a bit by providing her with feedmix. Put feedmix out thrice daily in a wide container so feedmix dont spill, without spooking the pigeon family. When you put feedmix out, put it out for short intervals at different times daily. Observe when she has fed and then bring the container back in so that any other hungry mouth dont gather around the nest and become a threat to the baby's survival.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you put out the seed for them, please also put out water for them. The baby may learn to eat sooner, as he can watch Mom eat and drink. And after eating he needs to drink.
Also, if you do see a strange pigeon coming there, yes, he can hurt the youngster. Try to shoo him away without scaring the baby.


----------



## Harmern (Jun 4, 2017)

That's a really good idea, thanks! I'll have to go and have a look for some tomorrow


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Facebook group is Pigeon Rescue and Protection UK and they will help in any way possible, with members all over the UK that have a wealth of experience with pigeons. They always advise never to call the rspca as they put pigeons down, they don't have the resources to care for them and as feral pigeons are considered pests over here, trapped and culled en masse daily they have little interest in them. You may have been lucky to find a volunteer who might care for the dad but generally we wouldn't touch the rspca with a barge pole. 
The group however are true pigeon lovers and go to great lengths to rescue them. If the baby isn't getting enough food from mum or mum abandons it - which they sometimes do when left to raise them alone - please join the group and people will advise or even pick the baby up from you. 
Thank you for looking out for this little guy.


----------



## Harmern (Jun 4, 2017)

Oh no, now I feel terrible  I've always had a soft spot for pigeons and so thought I was doing the right thing for the dad when he turned up injured. 
I will definitely look to join that facebook group if anything happens with the little un but at the moment all seems well, I'll get some food to put out for mum today,
Thanks for the advice


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hmmmm.... don't stress now. Your intentions were good. Good Luck with Un. Keep us posted...


----------

